# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Suplementacja diety rodziców

## kulfi

Witam, chcę kupić trochę suplementów diety rodzicom na dłuższy okres czasu, jak każde dziecko boje się o zdrowie moich rodziców, zależałoby mi na witaminach, minerałach, kwasach z grupy omega, antyoksydantach. Mój problem polega na tym, że nie wiem jak dobrze dopasować do siebie te suplementy, wydaje mi się ze moi rodzicie dość dobrze się odżywiają natomiast mój tata np.pali papierosy i lubi wypić piwo ( czasami trochę więcej), tak więc może jeszcze coś chroniące wątrobę i płuca, mają po 53 lata, pracują fizycznie. Tak więc czy jakiś doświadczony farmaceuta mógłby mi polecić jakieś specyfiki ? Z góry dziekuję za pomoc : )

ps.myslalem z jakiejs multiwitaminie, rutinoskorbinie, tranie(kwasach), ale wole sie zapytac

Pozdrawiam/

----------


## Dorian-77

Witam, trudno znaleźć coś co spełni wszystkie kryteria. Proponuje tran norweski "gal" a jako antyoksydant "mega flavon". Myślę, że to połączenie będzie idealne. Jest tylko jedna wada- cena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli pali rzeczywiście przydatne będą tłuszcze omega 3 o działaniu antyoksydacyjnym, dodatkowo patrząc na ich wiek zadbałabym również o wzrok. Tabletki na oczy są mało popularne, a szkoda bo niezwykle pomocne przy pracy przed monitorem, wadzie wzroku czy po 40stce gdy siada wyraźne widzenie. Idealnym produktem będzie chyba lutezan omega3, zdrowe tłuszcze i luteina  razem, jeden z moich suplementowych ulubieńców. Uzupełniająco na wiosnę możesz kupić kompleks witamin (większość ma podobne składy) bez minerałów bo lutezan już je zawiera. Dużo zdrowia dla rodziców  :Smile:

----------


## mika766

pomogła mi również ta odpowiedz, dzięki bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moi rodzice są już po pięćdziesiątce i od jakiegoś czasu oboje łykają geriamoc. I u mamy i u taty tabletki działają tak, że oboje mają więcej energii do życia, szczególnie to było widać zimą, kiedy w końcu pojechali na wakacje, które odkładali już chyba od 7 lat. Nie twoerdzę, że same tabletki wystarczą, ale czasem mogę być tym języczkiem u wagi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również stosuje geriamoc, dla mnie to idealne zestawienie witamin w jednej kapsułce. Co jest wygodne i praktyczne, zwłaszcza da tych którzy nie lubią łykać miliona tabletek. Mamę też do nich przkonałam i możemy śmiało polecić innym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Geriamoc ma bardzo kompleksowy skład, więc działa na bardzo wiele obszarów, niestety, ale starzejącego się ciała. Oczywiście nie można zapominać o zdrowej diecie i najlepiej codziennej dawce ruchu, ale suplementacja w pewnym wieku to konieczność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ogólny zestaw witamin? Jak moja mama miała problem z apetytem to jej kupiłam takie suplementy z witaminami dla seniorów i dzięki temu w miarę jakoś to zniosła

----------

